# ALLATOK



## noni (2005 Július 30)

Oly sok helyrol latogatjuk a Dumcsit. Mi lenne, ha sajat allataink bemutatasa mellett a kornyezo videk allatvilagarol is irnank egy kicsit?
Az altalam legujabbkent felfedezett a kolibri. Szegyen ide vagy oda, nem tudtam, hogy kolibrik elnek errefele ( Cincinnati, USA). A heten megint tanultam valami ujat!!!   
Tudjatok, ami pici, gyonyoru, nagyon gyorsan repdes es nektart szippantyuz a viragokbol


----------



## noni (2005 Július 30)

es milyen gyonyoruek !!! Most mar negyen is vannak, mindegyik mas egy kicsit. 
Jo nezni oket, ahogy repkednek a bokrok felett vagy az etetonel. 

Ot meg csak az egyik park muzeumaban tudtam "elcsipni", es sajnos sokat latunk az ut menten elutve. A multkor latott setaltatott mosomacin kivul meg a termeszetben nem sikerult talalkoznunk eggyel sem kozelebbrol.
De biztato jel, hogy a legutobbi parkban rendezett csaladi talalkozon a gyerekek felfedeztek, amint egy mosomaci kozeledik hozzank. Sajnos mindenki gyorsan reagalt, felpattantunk hogy megnezzuk, de a nagy csatazaj elriasztotta. Komotosan elballagott


----------



## GIGI (2005 Július 30)

Noni, a ket kutyusodrol se feledkezz meg  
(ok azok, akik szinten emigraltak Nonival)
Foleg, ahol Foltos olvas!


----------



## kerekperec (2005 Július 30)

Nekem is kedvenc madaram a hummingbird. Tobb fajtajuk letezik, es olyanok mint az apro motorok. Csuda!


----------



## pupulo (2005 Július 30)

Én a tevéket imádom (persze a háziállataimon kívül), haláli pofájuk van. Ahogy mozog az álkapcsuk mikor esznek... :rohog Ha karikaturista lennék, csak őket rajzolgatnám. Biztos siker ilyen karakteres pofával. meno


----------



## noni (2005 Július 30)

Igyekeztem a kertben, teljes pompajaban "elkapni", de nem sikerult  .
O a szentjanosbogar, es olyan gyonyoru fenyeket "csinal" a kertben, nem kevesse nepes csaladjaval, ami valami mesebe illo.
Ezrevel repkednek es idonkent felvillantjak a "popsijukat". Mintha ezer kis szikrazo csillag lenne a bokrokban elrejtve.

nepes kanadai lud csaladok elnek a tavak kornyeken.
Es itt rengeteg to van. Ahol nem alkotott a termeszet, oda "csinalnak" egyet... 
E to mogott is ott a gyalogut es az autout. Oket ez nem annyira zavarja

Ohio eszaki reszen

Itthon hagytak minket. Probaltam en nezni a tevet, de nem volt semmi jo adas.
Igy nekialltam olvasni. Nagyon alaposan elolvasok mindent amihez hozzajutok.  
Sajnos nem arattam egyertelmu sikert, mikor hazaertek.
Pedig ez az otthonkereso magazin volt. Csak nekik akartam segiteni  
Foltos

Cardinal madar. Ohio allam szimbolum madara

a bal oldalon allonak megserult a laba. Egy horgasz damil tekeredett ra. Napok ota itt setalgatnak a kornyeken es a tobbiek nem hagyjak magara. Az emberkek nem mernek odamenni elkapni es segiteni, mert nagyok a madarak es tamadnak is rendesen ha veszelyt ereznek. 
Gondoltunk ra, hogy radobunk egy takarot es ugy megfogjuk, de ez konnyebbnek latszik az allatvedos filmekben, mint kozel tiz-husz nagy madarka kozott megvalositani 

Hamilton megye ( Ohio allam) 150 eves  

a kluboknak, tarsasagoknak volt kulon elkeritett resz kiallitani a regi kepeket, emlekeket

a dalmatak tuzolto kutyusok voltak korabban. O is az volt

Amig ki nem szallsz a kocsibol, minden ok. De ha megtetted...    
Minden iranybol, vizen ,szarazfoldon tamadas er. Jonnek a kajaert. Mert persze mi masert is lennel ott, ha nem oket akarod etetni?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 30)

lilli, az a hobó alpaka (első fotó) szenzációs!

A mi szomszédainkból egy-kettő:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Augusztus 1)

Lili az alpakas kepek szuperek, Hogy milyen edes fejuk van   
Komolyan tartanek egyet itt a kertbe haziallatnak, igy latasra , 
De nem tudok semmit roluk, utana kell olvassak . Valoszinuleg lemondok rola, de igy a kepek alapjan nagyon bele szerettem egyik masik fejebe . Tunderiek .
Nem tudom milyen a termeszetuk ?? :blink: 
Itt a macsek tegnapi kep , ilyen meleg volt , es a kedvenc uj doboza, most nem dobom ki 1-2 hetig , mert nagyon megszerette


----------



## voila (2005 Augusztus 2)

Szeretem az allatokat, de azt hiszem, hogy azon az 1_db halacskan kivul, ami az akvariumban uszkal, szoval az epp eleg nekem...
Erre mi is tortenik...megjelent nehany hete egy fekete Perzsa cica a kertben...
Es egyszeruen mar ki sem mozdul a kertbol...
Ott sir reggelente az ajtom elott, mert ehes es szomjas... :wacko: 
Mit is tehetnek...?
Megetetem, megitatom... :wacko: 
Azt hiszem, hogy uj csaladot valasztott maganak...


----------



## lyvian (2005 Augusztus 4)

*Egy állatmenhelyet működtető jótékonysági intézmény Nagy-Britannia legkövérebb házi kedvenceit keresi, és azt tervezi, hogy fogyókúra táborba küldi őket.*

A PDSA nevű szervezet felmérést végzett, amelyből kiderült, hogy a túlbuzgó gazdik agyontáplálják háziállataikat, és ezzel akaratlanul is rosszat tesznek velük. Egy elhízott kutya számára például keserves lehet a kutyaélet, ráadásul csontozatuk torzulása miatt, amely nem bírja sokáig a megnövekedett testsúlyt, az állta komoly egészségügyi problémákkal kell küszködjön. A jelentkezők közül nyolc elhízott kedvencet választanak ki, amely állatokat majd a tévé által követett 100 napos edzésnek" és diétázásnak teszik ki, persze mindegyiket saját normál teljesítőképességéhez mérten. A show végén a legtöbb súlyfelesleget leadó kutya egy nyaralást nyer gazdijának.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Augusztus 5)

Par allat nekem is van a haz korul, de meg nem jutott eszembe lefenykepezni Oket...<_<


----------



## lilli (2005 Augusztus 27)

Assateague - Chincoteague vadpónik

Delmarva Peninsula természetvédelmi terület
(Delmarva = *Del*aware - *Ma*ryland - *V*irgini*a*)


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Szeptember 4)

Gabi, látom szeretitek a cicát, és ö tudja is ezt nagyon jól. 
Nagyon szép cicád van, gyönyörü tömött a szöre! 
Anyunak most éppen 6 macskája van Magyarországon.  :wacko: 
Van "aktion"! :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 5)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Sep 4 2005, 04:20 PM
> *Gabi, látom szeretitek a cicát, és ö tudja is ezt nagyon jól.
> Nagyon szép cicád van, gyönyörü tömött a szöre!
> Anyunak most éppen 6 macskája van Magyarországon.  :wacko:
> ...



Koszonom,szerencses vagyok mert az egesz csalad a ferjemet is beleertve , nagyon szereti az allatokat. A cirmos az uj kiscica a lanyom fogadta orokbe az allatkorhazbol, most mar egeszseges, es addig laknak velunk mig a nagylanyunk velunk lakik. Maris nagyon megszerettuk mind a 4 en, nagyon aranyos , rendkivuli baratsagos, eddigi 2 cicank egyik sem volt ennyire, szoval belopta a szivunkbe magat maris .  Es Penny cicank is kezd megbaratkozni vele , ezen izgultam legjobban, hogy ne habozuzzon a kicsivel. Mar nem fuj, csak felemeli a tappancsat es a kicsi tudja jobb ha meghatral. Aranyosak. Ennek ellenere a kicsi mindig probalkozik , probal jatszani, elkapni a nagy farkat .


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Szeptember 8)

Aha Gigi! Már azt hittem, nem látok jól...  
A kutyus tényleg helyes.
Szüleimnek egy foxija van (nem fukszia  ), úgy hívják hogy Vaczak. Így cz-vel.
Legközelebb csinálok róla pár képet.


----------



## klari (2005 Szeptember 12)

Ma voltam egy keresztelőn és a kutyus is ünnepibe volt öltözve.


----------



## Boszi (2005 Szeptember 12)

A hazi patkanyt meg mindig nem sikerult elkergetni a garazsombol..par napra eltunik de aztan mindig visszajon  De marcsak azert sem fogom elpusztitani


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Szeptember 17)

Mit tennek ? Hat ha anyagilag birnam a kaja koltseget akkor etetnem oket. Es probalnam kozben kideriteni , hogy van -e gazadajuk es etetik -e oket , mert ha van akkor csak HUTLENEK< es abbol nekik is ugyn olyan karuk lesz mint az az embereknek. (cicaknal: meg fognak hizni mint a haz, es korabban elpusztulnak )  Szoval etetnem , mert lehet szukseguk van ra ..Igenyuk van ra. De ha csak deszert nekik hat ha van ingyen fagyi persze hogy megyek .... akkor nem jo hogy eteted .


----------



## GIGI (2005 Szeptember 17)

hat akkor alapicccsuuunk "dumcsi-csupasziv-rend" ="DuCSuR" vandordijat 
elso birtokosa: Platon


----------



## noni (2005 Október 15)

Grand Canyonnal marcius elejen
A mokos ugy ul a szikla szelen a 10-12 kilometeres melyseg felett, mint mi a parkban egy padon.
Mikor meglattuk, meg se mertunk moccani, mig el nem mozdult onnan, nehogy megzavarjuk 
Az kisebb-nagyobb ozikeken kivul csak a mokusokkal talalkoztunk. Madarat se lattunk 

A hely ahol a madar se jar ??


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 15)

Te ennyire tudsz lovagolni ??
Vagy ennyire bator vagy ??  
Nalam egyik sem fekszik, es jellemzo .

Kanyon .... idaig jo , de lo nelkul 

Ut menti feher popo  

Ezek nagyon maskent neznek ki mint az itteni kornyeken elo feher popojuak .


----------



## noni (2005 Október 15)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Oct 15 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Te ennyire tudsz lovagolni ??
> Vagy ennyire bator vagy ??
> Nalam egyik sem fekszik, es jellemzo .
> ...




Szia,
Nagyon szeretek lovagolni, de a tudas meg messze van 
Szerettunk volna A Canyonba lemenni, de 39 fokos lazam volt es orult az uram mikor egy-ket oraig jol birtam a setat, nezelodest.  Utana 10 napig aludtam itthon szinte folyamatosan  igy ha van ra lehetoseg, szeretnenk majd egyszer visszamenni.
Vannak kepek a Canyonrol is, csak nem tudom meg hova is tegyem be oket, hogy Ti is lathassatok


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Október 15)

Eppen elobb hallottam , lanyom baratnojenek a hazaval szembe az utobbi 7-8 evbe 2 emu e'lt (meg kecskek , kacsak csirekek )
A tavasszal az egyiket elutotte egy auto , most a masikat meg lelotte egy rendor :blink:   
Valoszinuleg kiszoktek a keritesen . Mikor a lanyok kisebbek voltak direkt arra vezettem, mert eppen a stop tablanal volt a kert es megcsodaltuk az Emu-kat.


----------



## noni (2005 Október 15)

Egy elagazasnal voltunk. Az ut parhuzamosan halad a Canyonnal, sokszor tenyleg csak nehany meternyire. Felelmetes !!
Aztan jott egy elagazas, es hirtelen meglattuk oket a bozotosban. Mindenki visitozott, a busz megallt. Visszamentunk a masik uthoz, hogy talan onnan konnyebben lefotozzuk oket. De nem ertekeltek a torekveseinket. Valahogy mindig ugy fordultak, hogy a popsijuk legyen eloterben. 
Az Allatkertben is rendszeresen igy jarok 

Hatalmasak

Tavaszi kepek.
A szomszedos lakopark epulo hazai melle rakott feszket egy kanadai lud mama.
Nagyon serelmezte amikor a bicikli uton el mertunk menni, nehany meterre a feszektol.
Aztan egyik naprol a masikra eltunt es a feszekbol mindig ki voltak szorva a tojasok.
Eleinte lelkesen visszatakargattuk oket s kozben ...
Telefonalgattunk, erdeklodtunk, interneten irtunk levelet, de nem igazan kaptunk segitseget. Azt mondta egy szakerto holgy, hogy hagyjuk ott a tojasokat, biztos a mosomaci cipeli el oket. Specialis inkubator kell, paratartalom, miegyeb. 
Probaltuk azert melegen tartani oket, de nem sikerult megmaradniuk
Nagyon szomoruak voltunk 

Hosszu ez a focimeccs, amit a Parom nez 
kozben kerulnek elo a kepek 

Ezek Budapesten keszultek. Elsore a nyitottabb ketreceket kaptuk, de nagyon nem voltunk meggyozve es vegul a legitarsasag is azt mondta, a zartabb ketrecre lesz szukseg.
Szerencsere az elado visszevette tolunk ( kb 20.000 / darab) es igy megvehettuk 40 koruli osszegert / db a masik ketrecet es + kb 10.000 jo magyar forintert meg a kerekeket is 
Parizsban az atszallasnal mar az egyik kerek hianyzott, Cincinnatben mar harom  
De itt vagyunk. tul vagyunk rajta, s ez a lenyeg !!


----------



## mioki (2005 Október 17)

Eszembe jutott Zsigáról, meg hogy mikor ki van jelen, annak "udvarol", hogy volt egy barátom, akiknek volt 2 spánieljük. A fiatalabbik a srác hugáé volt és eléggé el volt kényeztetve, a csaj lépni nem tudott tőle. Viszont amikor nem volt otthon mindig velem játszott, labdáztunk meg minden. Aztán amint hazaért a lány a kutya otthagyott és szóba sem állt velem




Egyszer az öreg kutya jött oda hozzám szájában a labdával... szegény már menni is csak lassan, nemhogy labdázni. Azt mondták a szülők, hogy az a kutya még soha senkinek nem vitte oda a labdát, hiába kérték, tanították rá. Nekem meg csak úgy magától... Olyan aranyos volt. Szerintem eléggé elhanyagolták őt a fiatalabb kutya miatt, nagyon hálás kutya volt és nem is volt undok, ahogy állították.


----------



## cebus (2005 November 2)

Cebus,
Meselj rola kerlek !
En mielott megismertem a Paromat, epp azon voltam, hogy juthatnek ki Borneora, az alapitvannyal dolgozni.
Meg mindig nem adtam fel ezt az Almom 
Mehetnénk együtt. 

Szóval Lajoska: Annak idején Veszprémben volt, de ott nem szeretett lenni, és nem is volt megfelelő a helye, ezért áthozták a budapesti zooba. Kapott egy tágas nagy ketrecet, és mivel az állatkertnek akkoriban nem volt más szumátrai orangja, csak borneoiak (ha valaki netán emlékezne: William (sajnos már nem él) és Sába, az álompár ). Tehát Lajoska saját külön ketrecet kapott a kismajomházban. Nagy körketrec. 

Én már akkor ismertem meg, mikor már járni se tudott, csak kúszott a könyökén és elég ramaty állapotban volt. Nagyon érdekes élőlény volt. Nem nevezném állatnak, mert hiszen uncsitesónk ő is. 

A pasikat nem szeretette, egyedül férjemet tűrte meg maga mellett. A többieket leköpdöste, és megdobálta. Engem szeretett, inni mindig kijött, mikor hívtam. Nagy látványosság volt az itatás: egy literes pléhbögréből kapta a borosteát. Tartottad a bögrét ketrecen kívül, és döntötted belé. Ha nem elég intenzíven, kinyúlt, és megfogta a karodat. Akkor még kis hülye 18éves voltam, semmi veszélyérzettel, a csokit is apró kockákban adtam a szájába. Pedig azokkat a karokkal ölni is tudott volna. De miért tette volna? Egyszer volt, hogy altatás után (mert le kellett mérlegelni és megvizsgálni) már félig ébren volt. De ugye altatás után szomjas az ember (és az orang is) és mondta a férjem, hogy vigyek be neki egy dinnyét, hogy ha szomjas, ihasson. De lelkemre kötötte, hogy csak az ajtóból gurítsam. Ahha, több se kellett: besétáltam a szétvetett karjai közé, és az arca elé tettem le a dinnyét. És olyan hálásan nézett. Nem lettem megdícsérve, elhihetetd. 
De nem bánom. Én nagyon örültem, hogy megismerhettem Lajoskát. 

Eszközhasználat? Ahol ő volt, az nem volt nyilvános a látogatók előtt (a belső rész) Ott volt a konditerem a gondozóknak. Az egyik gondozónak az volt a szokása, hogy edzés végén felrakta az összes súlyt egy rúdra. Volt vagy 170 kg. Lajoska egyszer kilógott, és a srácok csak azt látták, hogy alkarozott az összerakott súlyzókkal...Mert azt látta nap mint nap. Igazából nem tanultam meg az ő jeleit, mert értette a beszédet. De még a tekintete is beszédes volt. Imádtam.


----------



## noni (2005 November 2)

De nem bánom. Én nagyon örültem, hogy megismerhettem Lajoskát. 

Eszközhasználat? Ahol ő volt, az nem volt nyilvános a látogatók előtt (a belső rész) Ott volt a konditerem a gondozóknak. Az egyik gondozónak az volt a szokása, hogy edzés végén felrakta az összes súlyt egy rúdra. Volt vagy 170 kg. Lajoska egyszer kilógott, és a srácok csak azt látták, hogy alkarozott az összerakott súlyzókkal...Mert azt látta nap mint nap.



Igazából nem tanultam meg az ő jeleit, mert értette a beszédet. De még a tekintete is beszédes volt. Imádtam.


----------



## cebus (2005 November 2)

QUOTE(noni @ Nov 2 2005, 04:41 PM) [post=255454]Quoted post[/post]
De nem bánom. Én nagyon örültem, hogy megismerhettem Lajoskát. 

Eszközhasználat? Ahol ő volt, az nem volt nyilvános a látogatók előtt (a belső rész) Ott volt a konditerem a gondozóknak. Az egyik gondozónak az volt a szokása, hogy edzés végén felrakta az összes súlyt egy rúdra. Volt vagy 170 kg. Lajoska egyszer kilógott, és a srácok csak azt látták, hogy alkarozott az összerakott súlyzókkal...Mert azt látta nap mint nap. Igazából nem tanultam meg az ő jeleit, mert értette a beszédet. De még a tekintete is beszédes volt. Imádtam.



De a gorillák és az orangutánok nagy kedvenceim. 

Lajoska a szőlőt úgy ette, hogy bekapta a legnagyobb fürtöt a szájába, aztán megnyammogta, mint az öreglányok, és az egyik oldalon jött ki a szár és a mag... 
A banánt héjastul, oldalt jött ki a héj. Számomra az volt a csodálatos, ahogy a szotyit eszi: ugyanis bekapott egy marékkal, és meghámozta. Pergett kia a szotyihéj a szájából. De hatalmas szája volt, szóval kész csoda, hogy találta meg az apró magokat.


----------



## noni (2005 November 2)

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ Nov 2 2005, 03:20 PM) [post=255582]Quoted post[/post]</div><div class='quotemain'>
a képet én a videot a feleségem csinálta




van nagy videó is és sok kép




[/b][/quote]


majdnem elfelejtettem : Hol voltatok? Merre talaltatok ezeket a gyonyoru allatokat?


----------



## cebus (2005 November 3)

Úgylátszik meghülyültem, mert akartam Etnának válaszolni csimpánzügyben, erre eltűnt a beírás...



Szóval: van még egy érdekes különbség a csimpánz és a gorilla között: a gorillának van éntudata. Ő pontosan tudja magáról, hogy gorilla ("szép gorilla" ahogy Koko mondta magáról



). A csimpánz viszont ha emberek között nő fel embernek hiszi magát. Van egy jó kis filmem Kokoról, imádom. Azért az is durva, hogy mit mesélt Michael (sajnos már nem él) - Koko társa - az anyjáról. Ugyanis Michael vadbefogott gorilla volt, és amint megtanult kézjelekkel kommunikálni, elmesélte, ahogy az anyját megölték mellette (nagy zaj - kéz levág - torok véres ). Brutális.


----------



## baloghtimea (2007 Május 13)

Nekem is van négy pici cicám. Megmutatnám, de môg nem tudom,hogy kell képet felrakni.


----------



## csboxi (2007 Május 14)

Nemtudja valaki hol lehet madárpókot venni miskolcon olcsón?


----------



## Mauzes (2007 Június 17)

A kutyák idegesítőek. A macskák is.


----------



## crematori (2007 Június 26)

Látom itt a nagy többség cicával és kutyussal rendelkezik.Nekem egy tüneményes és annál aranyosabb albínó vadászgörényem van,kit Pöcöknek neveztem el.Érdekes kis figura,önfeletten tud játcani,igaz ha nagyon belelendül nem néz semmit és senkit és ilyenkor szeret harapdálni.Szagától eltekintve imádom!


----------



## gizi11 (2007 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok...meg próbálok egy jó barátomról képet küldeni.Az állat nagyon komoly titkos ügynök,fedő neve Tóbiás.A zenén és az evésen kívül csak a macskák érdeklik.Nézzétek csak munka közben is milyen veszélyes!


----------



## dorceeka (2007 Augusztus 16)

sztem akkoris a görim a legjobbak emg a kutyusoK
van 2 cicám(eg ybenn eg ykinn)
egy bobtailom(ha vki nem tudná óangol juhász)
és egy görényem

namármost a göri az oylan minhta egy cica öntudatosságát a kutyus személyiségével kevernél...nagyon emg kell küzdeni vlee hogy szót fogadjon,szobatiszta elgyen ne harapjon stb....de cserébe élete végéig(10év9szeretni fog és oylan játékos marad mitne g yksicica/kölyökkutya

és imádom amikor alszika görike és megpiszkálom utána meg eltakarja a mancsocskájával a pofiját,bbefogja a fülét és ien"hagyjbékéN"nyöszörgést produkál


----------



## Athéna (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Göri utáni vágy*



dorceeka írta:


> és imádom amikor alszika görike és megpiszkálom utána meg eltakarja a mancsocskájával a pofiját,bbefogja a fülét és ien"hagyjbékéN"nyöszörgést produkál


 
Szia, dorceeka!
Hol lehet görit beszerezni? Sajnos „csak” mosómaciig jutottam, amelyik mindig csak mos és mos, aztán újra kezdi, rám sem néz, fel sem pillant a mosásból és a tisztálkodásból... Most éppen a papa zokniját mossa századszor (bár ráfér).
Nem gondolod, hogy cserélhetnénk?
Odaadod a göridet a macimért?
Üdv. A.


----------



## ditt (2007 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok
Ezek ugyan nem háziállatok, és kellemetlen velük érintkezni (saját bőrön tapasztaltam), de szerintem nagyon szépek. Vagy inkább érdekesek?


----------



## Hakima (2007 Augusztus 29)

Nésztem a sok képet asztán nésztem asztán nésztem és nem láttam vagy láttam látom a hit és látom..


----------



## nagyarpad (2007 Szeptember 9)

Hat igen minden allat szep A kerdes cszak az hogy ezzel a nagymerteku szenyezodessel meddig meg tudjuk latni oket?


----------



## CatAngel (2007 Szeptember 9)

sziasztok, 
Nekem egy tengerimalacom van otthon (Manó). Kisfiú, 5 éves. Nem tudom miért, de néha olyan emberi érzései vannak. Nagyon egos akár csak egy igazi pasi, imád TV-t nézni, szerencsére sört nem iszik, csak paradicsom levet  Érdekes módon fittyet hány arra, hogy mit ír a szakirodalom és lazán megeszi azokat a kajákat amiket nem is szabadna neki, pölö karalábé, ami az egyik nagy kedvence (elméletileg kerülnie kellene a "K" betűs kajákat). Manó előtt volt egy másik malackám Dodó, ő meg nagy csoki faló volt...
A legviccessebb dolog Manóban az, hogy már franciául tisztán ki tudja mondani az igent, és azért amikor beszélek hozzá néha megrázza a fejét. Tudom nem azért teszi, mert ezzel nemet mond, és a francia tudása sem az eredeti értelmében vett tudása, de azért néha elhülyéskedünk ezen tesómmal, hogy ilyen módon kommunikálunk vele 
Egy kis tüneméyn. Imádom a cicákat, és a kutyákat is de azért nem cserélném le az én kis drágámat


----------



## maugly (2007 Szeptember 10)

Nem régóta járogatok hozzátok, DEVISZONT hozzámtartozónak vallok néhány élőlényt.
Mint például a kutyámat, Bébit. Nem, nem én kereszteltem el, így került hozzám három hónaposan, kis dundi tigriscsíkos bull-masztiff leányzóként.
Most két és fél éves forma, és az életemben történt komoly változások hátrányait tapasztalja meg.
Jelenleg nem tudom megoldani, hogy egy "háztartásba" kerüljünk, heti egy-kétszer találkozunk az utóbbi majd' egy hónapban.
Meg is van a hatása. Lassanként elkopik az összeszokottságunk, a csak nekem járó fegyelme (most már nekem is kevés jut belőle, másnak meg egyáltalán nem). Ez nagyon elszomorít, bár tisztában vagyok az ok-okozati összefüggésekkel.
Ráadásképp szállásadói semmilyen elvárást nem támasztanak felé, a nemkívánatos, rossz dolgaiért sem szólnak rá - így ezekből egyre több van. Viszont mivel "olyan jópofa", egy csomó hülyeségre biztatják, mint például a minden-élőlény-kergetése, sajnos, sikerrel és sok-sok eredménnyel... Azt hiszem, soha többé nem fog együtt aludni macskával - rájött, hogy szét is lehet őket szedni. 

Igyekszem minél több időt vele tölteni, keresem a lehetőséget, hogy hozzám kerüljön. Többet nem tudok tenni, de nagyon kevésnek érzem a lehetőségeim ezen a téren.

Na, most jól kisírtam magam nektek. 

Kutyások: van valaki hasonló, "bértartós" helyzetben? Mik a tapasztalatok, mit tudtatok tenni azért, hogy hogy ne "kutyuljon" el az eb?


----------



## marta49 (2007 Október 10)

Kedves Maugly, a szívem összeszorult ,nagyon-nagyon sajnállak,hogy Bébi kutyád nem lehet mindég a közeledben.Én most nem azért irok,mert én hasonló helyzetben vagyok,hanem tiszta szívből kívánom,hogy minél hamarabb visszakerüljön Hozzád.Van olyan ismerősöm,aki nyaralásának -2 hét - idejére kért meg egy barátnőjét,hogy vigyázzon a kutyusára.Hát bizony, mikor hazajött igencsak meglepődött ,ennyi idő elég volt,hogy elkanászodjon Joda kutyus.Mint a gyerekeknél,Jodánál is elég hosszú idő kellett,hogy minden visszaálljon a régi kerékvágásba.Biztos vagyok benne,hogyha visszakerül Hozzád,sok türelemmel,kitartással és szeretettel ismét az régi Bébi lesz.üdv.Márti


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 8)

*angyalkám*

Nekem egy ékszerteknösbékám van /36 éves/ nagyon szépek ,okosak ,értenek a szóból /jó neveltek/ nem esznek sokat, egyszóval nagyon kedves állatok! Azért szeretnék egy igazi kicsi Kutyát, sajnos a család ellenzi!! Ez van. A béka képét közlön...


----------



## durcy (2007 November 9)




----------



## Griffi (2007 November 15)

Ezek a szemek...


----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)

<CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)

<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 29)




----------



## FeketeBestia (2007 November 29)




----------



## tunderbaba (2007 November 29)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném megosztani veletek, hogy milyen sok állatunk van.
Állítsatok le, ha már túl sok vagyok.
köszi

Fidi: Bichon
Castor: németjuhász
Szusi: nyuszi

Sajnos Castor már nem él.Ő minden állattal jól meg volt.Kakassal,tyúkkal,nyuszival,cicával, stb...

A többi képet , akkor teszem fel, ha majd állandó tag leszek, mert így nem látjátok a kedvenceinket.
Az egész család imádja az állatokat.
Gyorsan felsorolom:
kutyus,3 cica, 1 nyuszi,4 ninfa papagáj, 1 csincsilla,macska cápa,tűzhasú gőte, karmos béka, és még sok-sok halacska


----------



## durcy (2007 December 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 1)

​


----------



## Andika84 (2008 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok!Ismeri valaki a degukat?


----------



## kaleidoangel (2008 Október 2)

élek-halok a farkasokért...szerintem ők a leggyönyörűbbek a világon


----------



## MIMIMIMI (2008 Október 6)

én jobban szeretem a kuytusokat, de a cicák közül a barnás, vöröses színűek nagyon szépek


----------



## BakosGabriella15 (2009 Január 8)

Nekem egy gyönyörű golden retrieverem van, Nixonnak hívják és 5 éves.


----------



## Andi1983 (2009 Január 27)

*Lili*

Ő Lili! Már fél éve, hogy nálunk van.  Yorki-máltai keverék.


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

Mi egyszer befogadtunk egy őzikét. Nagyon édes volt. Mikor nagyobb lett, egyik reggelre eltűnt. Remélem visszament az erdőbe és még ma is jól van!


----------



## juliapeic (2009 Február 3)

Az erdei állatokat nem lehet otthoni körülmények között tartani.Egyszer az erdő melletti gyümölcsösben egy szétrombolt nyuszifészket találtunk,egy kisnyúl kuporgott a közelében.Hazavittük,cumisüveggel etettük,takargattuk.Néhány nap múlva megbetegedett,hasmenést kapott és sajnos elpusztult.Az orvos azt mondta máskor inkább hadjuk ott, mert ők feltalálják magukat a természetben anya nélkül is.


----------



## Andras0000 (2009 Február 13)

szszilvi írta:


> Mi egyszer befogadtunk egy őzikét. Nagyon édes volt. Mikor nagyobb lett, egyik reggelre eltűnt. Remélem visszament az erdőbe és még ma is jól van!



Egy jó barátom barátnőjének (most már felesége) édesapja erdész volt és ezért én is sokszor jártam a zalai erdőben. Hihetetlen gazdag állatvilág volt és ott is a kerek erdő közepén úgy jöttek oda a kerítéshez az őzikék, mint abban a bizonyos mesében. 
Mindig olyan szívesen gondolok erre vissza. :656:


----------



## tibinet (2009 Február 15)

Nekem van most egy kis rotvailerem  jaj de szeretem


----------



## Kököjszi (2009 Április 1)

Imádom a havanesemet, Somának hívják, egy éves múlt. De imádom az állatokat, az összeset, ha esetleg valakit érdekel a helyem: www.myspace.com/kokojszi Próbálom védeni őket. Azért a nagy kedvenceim a delfinek, bálnák, pedig még csak képen láttam őket Hátha egyszer. Viszont írtatok kolibriről, de irigyellek benneteket!


----------



## a propaganda (2009 Április 3)

Nekem egy németjuhász kutyám van, nagyon aranyos. Már 4 éves.


----------



## helen56 (2010 Március 26)

Sziasztok!! Én egy barátomnak szeretnék Zsiráfos képeket gyüjteni nagyon szereti öket ha tud valaki akkor kérnék sok is jöhet.Köszönettel szép hétvégét mindenkinek .


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 31)

*Zsiráfok*


----------



## tigrisbia (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok!

Tudtátok hogy a malac milyen jó házőrző?
Volt egy csíkos vietnámi malacunk /dönci/ sajna már nem él.
És amikor valaki a kapuban megállt hogy bejön neki ment.
A két kutya is félt tőle. Máig sokat emlegettük őt.Nagy kedvenc volt.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Május 25)

Csüngőhasú vietnámi malac(ka)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*10 elképesztő dolog, amelyre csak az állatok képesek:*

*1. A papagáj beszéde több rikoltozásnál!

*Sokan azt hiszik, hogy a papagájok beszéde nem több egy tollas magnó esztelen rikoltozásánál. Az elmúlt 30 évben azonban több vizsgálatot is végeztek ezzel kapcsolatban, és ezekből kiderült, hogy a papagáj nem csupán utánoz, amikor beszél; képesek ugyanolyan gyorsan képesek bizonyos nyelvi feladatok megoldására, mint a 4-6 éves gyerekek. A jelek szerint megértik, mi a különbség a "nagyobb" és a "kisebb" között, mit jelent az "ugyanaz" és a "másmilyen", a "semmi", és ismerik a számokat is. S ami még ennél is érdekesebb: képesek kombinálni a jeleket és a mondatokat. Egy 2007 januárjában végzett vizsgálatból pedig kiderült, hogy a papagájbeszéd alapján lehet megtanítani beszélni a robotokat is.


*2. Az elefántok felejtenek, de nem ostobák!

*Az elefántoknak van a legnagyobb agyuk az emlősök közül, amelyek valaha is a Földön jártak: átlagosan 5 kilót nyom. De vajon kihasználják-e teljes mértékben e hatalmas agy kapacitását? Az intelligenciát ugyan nehezebb mérni az állatoknál, mint az embernél, de az úgynevezett agytömeg-hányados (EQ, amely azt adja meg, hogy az állat agyát a testtömegéhez viszonyítja) megfelelően kifejezi tanulási és problémamegoldó képességeiket. Az elefánt átlagos EQ-ja 1,88 (az emberé 7,33-7,69, a csimpánzé 2,45, a disznóé 0,27). Mivel úgy sejtjük, hogy az intelligencia és a memória összefügg, az elefántok emlékezőtehetsége, ha nem is csalhatatlan, mindenesetre jó.


*3. A zsiráf egyedi érrendszerrel kompenzálja a magasságát!

*Ez a méltóságteljes és impozáns állat a Földön élő legmagasabb és leghosszabb nyakú élőlény, amely akár 5,7 méterről tekint le az egyszerű halandóra. Azért növesztett ilyen hosszú nyakat, hogy felvegye a versenyt a táplálékért a többi növényevővel szemben. A hosszú nyak azonban hátrányokkal is jár, hiszen nehezebb munka eljuttatni a vért az agyba. A zsiráf szíve ezért aztán kétszer olyan erősen pumpál, mint a szarvasmarháé, érrendszere pedig komplexebb, mert meg kell akadályoznia, hogy ennek ellenére az állat agyvérzést kapjon.



*4. Sok halfaj cseréli a nemi szerveit!

*Olyan sok a csodálatos szárazföldi állat, hogy gyakran el is felejtkezünk a vízi élőlényekről, pedig a legfurcsább dolgok gyakran az óceánok mélyén történnek. A hermafroditizmus (kétneműség) sokkal gyakoribb a falfajoknál, mint bármely gerincesnél. Néhány hal egyenesen nemet vált, ha megváltozik a környezete, vagy így kívánja a hormonciklus. Más halfajok egyszerre rendelkezne női és férfi nemi szervekkel.


*5. A madárfiókákban van testvéri érzés!

*Hiba azt gondolni, hogy az evolúciónak önzés az eredménye, csak az éli túl, aki magán kívül nem gondol senkire! Az önzetlenség az állatvilágban is gyakori olyan esetekben, amikor az a saját genetikai vonal továbbélését szolgálja. A csibék például különlegesen csipognak etetés közben. Ezzel jelzik a közelben lévőknek - amelyek nagy valószínűséggel rokonok -, hogy kaja van! A természetes kiválasztódás kulcsa ugyanis nem a legegészségesebb állatpéldány, hanem a legjobb genetikai anyag túlélése.



*6. A vakondpatkány nem vak!

*Apró szeme és földalatti életmódja miatt sokáig azt hitték az afrikai vakondpatkányról, hogy a szemét nem annyira látásra, mint inkább a légáramlat változásának érzékelésére használja. Az utóbbi évek kutatásai azonban bebizonyították, hogy ez a rágcsáló élénk, bár korlátozott látással rendelkezik - és általában nem örül annak, amit lát. Az Animal Behaviour című szaklapban megjelent tanulmány szerint ugyanis a fény azt jelenti, hogy ragadozó tört be a földalatti otthonába.



*7. A hódok számára télen hosszabbak a napok!

*A hódok télre szinte "kikapcsolják" magukat; ilyenkor a várukban felhalmozott élelmiszerkészletekre vagy a sajátos farkukban tárolt zsírtartalékra kénytelenek hagyatkozni. Azzal spórolnak energiát, hogy nem mennek ki a hidegbe, hanem sárból és fából épített, sötét várukban maradnak. Ezért aztán ezek a rágcsálók, amelyek tavasztól őszig napkeltekor előbújnak és csak naplementekor térnek vissza a várukba, nem a napszakoknak megfelelően alszanak télen. Biológiai órájuk "sebességet vált", és átáll egy 29 órás nap ritmusára.



*8. A madarak a tereptárgyakat használják a navigáláshoz!

*El tud képzelni egy vidéki vakációt elnézett autópálya-lehajtók és cafattá gyűrt térkép nélkül? Nem? Persze, hiszen Ön nem madár! A galambok például különösebb nehézség nélkül képesek több ezer kilométert repülni, és visszatalálni a kiindulási pontra. Más madárfajok - például a sarki csér - minden évben negyvenezer kilométeres körutat tesznek meg. Egyes fajok a Föld mágneses mezeje alapján tájékozódnak, de az Animal Behaviour című szaklapban 2006 novemberében megjelent tanulmány szerint a galambok valószínűleg a tereptárgyakat is "figyelik", hogy azok alapján találjanak haza.



*9. A bálnatej nem diétás táplálék!

*Az újszülött gondozása nem kis feladat a bálnamamák számára. A kicsi 10-12 hónapos vemhesség után jön a világra, hossza a születésekor elérheti az anyjáénak az egyharmadát (ez egy kékbálna esetében akár tíz méteres apróságot jelenthet). A nősténybálna valósággal belefröcsköli a tejet a bébi szájába tejmirigyek körül lévő izmok segítségével, miközben a kicsi szorosan rátapad az anyja mellbimbójára (igen, a bálnáknak is van ilyen). A bálnatej zsírtartalma majdnem 50 százalékos - ez tízszerese az emberének. Ennek köszönhető, hogy a bálnabébi igen gyorsan gyarapszik: naponta akár 90 kilóval is!


*10. A krokodilok köveket nyelnek, hogy víz alá merüljenek!

*A krokodilok gyomra kemény hely - több okból is. Először i, mivel a krokodilok megesznek bármit, amit csak képesek elkapni - teknőst, halat, madarat, zsiráfot, bivalyt, oroszlánt, sőt, krokodilt is -, a gyomruknak késznek kell lennie ezeknek a megemésztésére is. A gyomrukba azonban nem csupán táplálék kerül, hanem kövek is: ezeket valószínűleg azért nyelik le, hogy ballasztként szolgáljanak, amikor a krokodil a víz alá akar merülni.




​


----------



## asoos (2010 November 23)

Sziasztok,
mi a véleménytek a bichon-ról?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

asoos írta:


> Sziasztok,
> mi a véleménytek a bichon-ról?


 
Aki szereti a kutyák e faját az biztos jó véleménnyel van ezekről a 
kis fehér bolognai pincsikről....közkedvelt ölebek már az ősidúk óta...nem kedvelik a magányt és mivel szagmentesek...igy az alaergiásokra sem veszélyes a tartásuk....jó házőrző kis selyem kutyusok...baromi inteligensek...


----------



## nyulful (2011 Február 25)

Én a három nyulamat szoktam sétáltatni a kertben.

de csak az egyik követ úgy, mint egy kutyus.

A nyulaim nagyon szeretik a mazsolát, az egyik neve

Mazsi, van még Pamacs és Pepe.

Irtó jó trükköket tanultak a mazsolával

mivel a kertben van élelem, ezért csak mazsolával lehet őket becsábítani a kertből.


----------



## satan48 (2011 Augusztus 3)

Nekem az elefánt a kedvencem. Képes vagyok órákig gyönyörködni e hatalmas aranyosban.


----------



## Balla Nikolett (2011 Október 19)

Nekem egy Yorkshier terrierem van , a barátom szerint úgy néz ki , mint egy PVC cső , mert normál és a mini keveréke és szürke színű , kicsit tényleg henger alakú.
Ja és Lilikének hívják.
És a sügereket is nagyon szeretem. Mármint nem enni ....


----------



## barby1214 (2012 Február 24)

Nekem van 4 kutyám, 5 hullámos papagájom, 1 macskám és 17 halam
én szívesen gondozom őket és foglalkozok velük


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 14)

Nekem van egy kutyám, golden retriever...Nagyon okos tud ülni, feküdni, pacsit adni


----------



## Arlette (2012 Július 14)

Édesek, de nagyon kényesek...


----------



## Flandre (2012 Július 18)

Gazdit keres a képen látható kutyus


Név: Félix


Becsült kor: 3 év


Nem: kan


Fajta: keverék


Méret: közepes


Jellemzők: Barátságos, szuka kutyákkal kijön, kanokkal ismeretlen
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/yhpl9


----------



## katica01 (2012 Szeptember 24)

Lehat a halacskádra pályázik :


----------



## katica01 (2012 Szeptember 24)

nagyon cuki !


----------



## ati67031 (2012 December 7)

Imádom a spicceket: ilyen volt a picike.


----------



## ati67031 (2012 December 7)

Aztán csak nőtt:


----------



## ati67031 (2012 December 7)

Cuki, mikor kiröhög:


----------



## ati67031 (2012 December 7)

Amúgy egy véreb, de vannak jó pillanatai:

Csatolás megtekintése 989310


----------



## Mercy15 (2013 Március 15)

A tigris a világ legszebb állata!


----------



## ildi79 (2013 Április 6)

jelenleg Asha a kiselefánt a kedvencem


----------



## lovely1989 (2013 Április 8)

A kutyám a kedvencem


----------

